# Two jackdaws



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Got two jackdaws yesterday. I shot em with 9mm hexnut. I SET a trap with mu friend to my backyard. We put a old coffee bag and a bit some bread to ground. E sat in my Kitchen and shot em from window. Distance was about 10 metres. We got a neck and body hit. 

Soz about the photo quality, took it with my mobile.

-Jorma


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting. Are jackdaws a pest where you live?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good shooting. Are jackdaws a pest where you live?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks, and ur right. Allso here those birds are a huge problem, cuz its a small town and here is thousands of those dirty birds. They break the places and live in old houses attic, Allso they make everything look dirty and stuff liike that. Everyone hates them here. 

-Jorma


----------

